
How Guy Kawasaki Manages His Time  - ohjeez
http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2014/03/12/how-guy-kawasaki-manages-his-time-interview/
======
markanderson
Not what I was anticipating. Interesting to learn more about what make this
guy tick.

------
sogen
"I play hockey from 11:30 to 1:15" yeah, me too...

Skip this article.

